# broken mp3 player



## Blood_Deity (Dec 27, 2007)

A while ago, after receiving a 5Gb ministry of sound mp3 player i happened to drop it on carpet. From then on it hasn't been able to switch on, i've tried asking companies what i should do, to which they have replied i should just buy a new one. My friend has said it's simply a problem with the wires not connecting to the processor?? So what do you think, is there any way i can fix it?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

If its a flash player like the rest, about the only thing you'll be able to do is see if the battery connections have worked loose - if you can even get it open without destroying it. If so, maybe you could solder them back on. Almost everything else is an IC and unless you have micro-solder capability (you don't) you're SOL. Can you not return it to Ministry? Dropping one on carpet shouldn't render it useless.


----------



## Blood_Deity (Dec 27, 2007)

it was won in a raffle and given to me as a birthday present. I've managed to take it apart before, only there is a case over one bit of the inside that the screen is attached to. I didn't want to try remove it incase i ended up completely wrecking it.


----------

